# Hand-sawing a guitar body..



## CooleyJr (Dec 4, 2010)

As I've seen Scherzo do.. It looks like a bitch.. but I guess it would be ideal if you don't have enough to buy a band saw or something of the like. Anyone else had any experience with this? I'm wondering because I'm planning on trying my hands at making guitar bodies pretty soon. Also, any tips from you Scherzo would help immensely!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 4, 2010)

I've not done it making guitars, but I have done tables, cabinets, and chairs.

Verdict: IT SUCKS.

But as long as you are deliberate, careful, and have some "lead in your britches" it should all go well.

And make sure you are using the right kind of saw blade (designed for different hardnesses). Probably isn't a big deal though.


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah I figured it would suck and take immense amounts of elbow grease.. but to cut the cost down maybe a coping saw should work? I'm tempted to get an Ash blank but I figure that should take about 15-20 hours just to saw out the body.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 4, 2010)

I would just make sure to cut outside the lines so you dont slip and  hand sawing in general is a bitch


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 4, 2010)

If you can, do yourself a favor and make a saw table. Basically, take a hardwood table and cut a thin channel about the width of your saw in it. Just be sure to make the cut in the table perfectly level (90 degrees with the flat ground). Essentially, you want the table to "hold" your saw at the 90 degree angle. It'll help keep you from putting a weird angle on the side of your cuts.

For what it's worth you can get used band saws on CL for around $100.


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll not comment on the proces of hand sawing, but my advice would be to be friendly with anyone who has a power saw or is a wood worker. I've found that 'craftsmen' are generally very helpfull people who would be willing to saw a body for you or let you do it with their tools under their supervision


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 4, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> For what it's worth you can get used band saws on CL for around $100.



Well I'll be damned. I guess I'll wait a bit longer till I have enough cash to get a body blank AND a used band saw. Everywhere I looked they were $200-$300 for somewhat good ones. Thanks for the tip Max. You have the answers for damn hear everything!


----------



## Thep (Dec 4, 2010)

you can find a new jig saw at walmart for like 30 bucks. Yeah, it will probably be shitty, but its still easier than doing it by hand.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah, you could always do the rough cuts with a jib/sabre saw, then clean it up by hand


----------



## jymellis (Dec 4, 2010)

29 bux

Shop BLACK & DECKER 4.5-Amp Variable Speed Corded Jig Saw at Lowes.com


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 4, 2010)

jymellis said:


> 29 bux
> 
> Shop BLACK & DECKER 4.5-Amp Variable Speed Corded Jig Saw at Lowes.com



 Oh shit! I know what I'm gonna get


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 4, 2010)

Doesnt just look like a bitch. But to tell the truth, I didnt mind doing it at all. Gave me that "fuck yeah, I made this" feeling, and it feels good . It's one intense workout tho.

I have a sabresaw, but after seeing what it did to the cocobolo top when I originaly cut it, that was a no-no for me.

Besides, I just bought a drillpress, so I was in no hurry of buying a bandsaw.
(not that I plan on buying the bandsaw anyways.)


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 4, 2010)

jymellis said:


> 29 bux
> 
> Shop BLACK & DECKER 4.5-Amp Variable Speed Corded Jig Saw at Lowes.com



Plus a bunch of clamps and some patience. And plenty of time to do the fine details by hand 

I prefer band-saws and scroll-saws for work like that but anything is better than hand-sawing the whole fucking body


----------



## yacker (Dec 5, 2010)

+1 to everyone suggesting used bandsaws and/or jigsaws. The cost of entry for this sort of rough shaping is really not bad at all. I haven't priced too many handsaws lately, but even a free handsaw doesn't seem worth it to me compared to the price of a jigsaw like the one above. 

That said, if you're looking to make guitar bodies, a drill press and plunge router are also going to make life significantly easier. For those who truly get into it, it's an endless cycle of finding the next tool that will make your life easier and saving for it long enough to have 10 other things on your wish list before you buy it. Kinda like most of the people on this site with gear.


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 5, 2010)

Gotta be careful with a jigsaw and leave yourself some space outside of the line as the blade can drift and angle itself if you push it too hard.


----------



## cerfew (Dec 5, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> Gotta be careful with a jigsaw and leave yourself some space outside of the line as the blade can drift and angle itself if you push it too hard.



EXACTLY.

I used a jigsaw to cut a straight edge before, I was moving at a decent pace and when I tried to turn it to correct it back onto the line, it just kept going straight and the blade just angled away. Make sure you get a blade made for curves.


----------



## airpanos (Dec 5, 2010)

I think using no power tools at all makes your skills better,but you need patience and strong nerves!!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 6, 2010)

airpanos said:


> I think using no power tools at all makes your skills better,but you need patience and strong nerves!!



And we should start riding horses again, live in mud shacks, and cook food over a campfire because it builds character!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 6, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> And we should start riding horses again, live in mud shacks, and cook food over a campfire because it builds character!


Lol'd

Seriously tho. The way I look at it, is that the cheapest bandsaw I found around me was 360 ish bucks. I prefered to break a sweat, got the job done by pure muscle, and just spent the money on stuff for a 2nd build. I suspect it's going to take quite a while before I get the parts delivered, but still.


----------

